# Butters recommendation?



## Nanooo48 (Jan 21, 2019)

Specifically Shea butter. Refined is okay. I’ve recently ordered from BB. And besides the fact they are the longesttt shipping turn around I’ve ever dealt with, my last order I received I am not sure I trust the shea butter they sent? They are not responding to my email which is even more concerning to me. But it is a different consistency than all my previous orders and PURE WHITE. I’ve never seen shea butter looking like this, or with this consistency, and with 7 pounds on hand I’m truly hesitant to even use any of it. 
Can anyone recommend a supplier for the east coast with a quicker turn around time and good quality product? I hate to bad mouth BB because I love them for many other products. But my frustrations are growing and I’m not going to invest with someone who isn’t returning the effort to their customers... I am all about customer satisfaction. Plus I’m a little disappointed no more free samples with orders lol! Taking away my little pleasure in ordering. And learning new products to love by testing them first was a huge plus!
I currently have an order with them for one bottle of product that has been “in the warehouse” for 4 days now. Sure takes a long time to fill a bottle! Sheesh! 
Really need some help on the east coast here! 
Any help would be so greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ibct1969 (Jan 21, 2019)

Maybe they are behind due to the holiday - and they are on the other side of the country in Washington and possibly the busiest soap supplier--- but I hear ya.  This isn't the first time I have seen complaints like this either.   I don't even order from them anymore because their shipping costs are too much for me.  I use shea butter that's pure white (from a different company) and it's totally fine.


----------



## ShannonAll (Jan 21, 2019)

I've ordered from bulk apothecary, essential depot and soapers choice.  Essential depot and soapers choice were both really good.  Essential depot will also send 8 ounces of organic shea butter free with their code. I think the last code was addshea.


----------



## Nanooo48 (Jan 21, 2019)

ShannonAll said:


> I've ordered from bulk apothecary, essential depot and soapers choice.  Essential depot and soapers choice were both really good.  Essential depot will also send 8 ounces of organic shea butter free with their code. I think the last code was addshea.


With essential depot did you have to sign up for their monthly group to be able to use their discount codes? Always wondered that. I use them for my lye but I think that’s all I’ve ordered from them honestly 



ibct1969 said:


> Maybe they are behind due to the holiday - and they are on the other side of the country in Washington and possibly the busiest soap supplier--- but I hear ya.  This isn't the first time I have seen complaints like this either.   I don't even order from them anymore because their shipping costs are too much for me.  I use shea butter that's pure white (from a different company) and it's totally fine.


I think it was just the sudden change from what I’ve been getting that struck me honestly.. If I’m ordering the same product I’m expecting the same ya know? Then I got nervous with no response. Lol


----------



## amd (Jan 21, 2019)

Nanooo48 said:


> Can anyone recommend a supplier for the east coast with a quicker turn around time and good quality product?


Reach out to @Lin19687 she's also on the east coast. I bought shea butter from a supplier she recommended (but can't think of the name off the top of my head). Even shipping to me in SD, I had my shea in a week. Although I think I had to buy 44lbs, I can't remember if they had smaller qty options.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2019)

B&B is apparently only selling Ultra Refined on their website right now. Ultra Refined will be a creamier consistency and pure white so I am sure it is fine.

You could try purchasing from JEDWARDS  although I think you have to purchase 44 lbs.  Shea will last a very long time if kept in a cool room with no direct sunlight and 44 lbs will go faster than you think
https://bulknaturaloils.com/shea-nut-butter-virgin.html
You could also try Soapers Choice


----------



## ShannonAll (Jan 21, 2019)

I did sign up. Mostly because I was ordering a lot and the 20% off was worth the fee. You can cancel the membership anytime  I kept it because of the awesome customer service. I didn't even notice that my discount hadn't been applied. Derek or Matt (I can't remember) emailed me and credited my credit card immediately.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 21, 2019)

The pure while sounds like it is ultra-refined. I really like it for lip balm b/c it doesn't get grainy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2019)

I get mine from Soaper's Choice and generally have it in a day.  If I order in the morning it's usually on my porch the next day.


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 21, 2019)

I’ve stopped ordering from Brambleberry because of their shipping charges and delays in shipments. There are too many other good suppliers out there to have to deal with extra costs and delayed delivery. I guess they will get the message when their business suffers and they lose customers. Thankfully companies like Nurture Soap, essentials depot, soapers choice, bulk apothecary, etc pick up the slack!


----------



## Nanooo48 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I’ve stopped ordering from Brambleberry because of their shipping charges and delays in shipments. There are too many other good suppliers out there to have to deal with extra costs and delayed delivery. I guess they will get the message when their business suffers and they lose customers. Thankfully companies like Nurture Soap, essentials depot, soapers choice, bulk apothecary, etc pick up the slack!


Agreed!



shunt2011 said:


> I get mine from Soaper's Choice and generally have it in a day.  If I order in the morning it's usually on my porch the next day.


Wow really?! I shall look into them! Thank you!



cmzaha said:


> B&B is apparently only selling Ultra Refined on their website right now. Ultra Refined will be a creamier consistency and pure white so I am sure it is fine.
> 
> You could try purchasing from JEDWARDS  although I think you have to purchase 44 lbs.  Shea will last a very long time if kept in a cool room with no direct sunlight and 44 lbs will go faster than you think
> https://bulknaturaloils.com/shea-nut-butter-virgin.html
> You could also try Soapers Choice


Yea my only issue with ordering TOO much bulk is SPACE haha! I wish I had it! My place has turned into a legit product factory! Hahaha


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 21, 2019)

I purchase the Ultra Refined Shea Butter from New Directions Aromatics.  They are located in NY, but just know that they have a $100 minimum order size or they charge an extra fee.  It's not usually a problem for me, as I also use their EOs and a few other things.  

Their website shows they are currently experiencing a delay in order processing due to the implementation of a new system, so suggesting NDA might not be very helpful to you at the moment.  But maybe once they get it all sorted out they can get you an order quickly, especially given their NY location.


----------



## Nanooo48 (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you all so much. I favorited this thread so I can keep going back to all your recommendations!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 22, 2019)

@Nanooo48 Jedwards is where I got it from and yes you have to buy in bulk.
44#

It will last you a long time.  I got the Refined as they were out of the others.  But in soap that is fine.
Refined is probably what you got, white, feels a bit different?


----------



## Cellador (Jan 22, 2019)

I am on the East coast too, and it takes forever to get supplies from BB. I love their stuff, but the only thing I feel is worth the extra shipping and time is their FOs. New Directions Aromatics & Wholesale Supplies Plus deliver quickly, in my opinion.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 22, 2019)

happy to hear of all these other sites.  I agree BB is slow!!  I tried ordering from Bulk App. they were running a sale and their site wouldn't let me order so I emailed them and got a very quick response back--like a few minutes and the person tried to walk me thru some things to order but it didn't work.  this was later in the day, so the next day I called them but the sale was off and they wouldn't let me have the sale price even though I talked to the same guy the day before and their system wasn't letting me order. I wont order from them now


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2019)

I've looked at ordering from Jedwards multiple and their shipping is crazy expensive to me.   I was comparing CO prices and they wanted 59.00 for 44 lbs but wanted 44.88 for shipping to me.   That's just crazy.   I've checked for shea too and shipping was cost prohibitive.   I get 50 lbs of CO for 70.00 but only 14and some change for shipping.  Check around, as where you live will affect cost sometimes greatly.


----------



## GeezLouise (Jan 22, 2019)

Left coast here and find BB shipping is timely.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 22, 2019)

I also do not purchase from Jedwards, just thought I would throw it out there. I am fortunate to live in close proximity to Los Angeles so I purchase in bulk at a couple of stores in Downtown LA


----------



## newlife (Jan 23, 2019)

I find Columbus Foods/Soapers Choice the best for pricing on both oils and butters. Shipping is always gonna be high for these heavy items but their prices more than make up for it as well as the quality. Customer service has always been good. I always get my oils and cocoa butter from them. If,you go to their site you can down load the price list which is convenient for comparing prices as it give a per lb price.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2019)

Also, Soaper's Choice has the quickest shipping every.  I ordered at 1:35 Monday afternoon, it was on my doorstep when I arrived home yesterday afternoon.   I checked the shipping time and it was shipped at 1:50. I'm back in the soaping game since I ran out of CO.  Weather was too nasty to bother going to get some from Big Lots.


----------



## amd (Jan 24, 2019)

Before I buy oils I price check with shipping across several suppliers. I think it was Jedwards that Lin sent me to that I bought from, it was cheaper than soapers choice once I factored in shipping. I just had to decide if I wanted a 2 year supply or a 1 year supply - not having to order again and pay shipping again won me over. The shea butter should keep well. Of course, that was just my experience based on what/how much I was buying and where I live. 

My point is that rather than take everyone's "say so" on what is expensive shipping, check out the recommendations for yourself for what/how much you need and make sure you factor in the shipping, then break the total cost down by oz/lb. Sometimes a place that seems to have high shipping, actually ends up being the cheapest.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 24, 2019)

For some oils Soaper's Choice is less costly than Cibaria where I can will call. I always compare costs by adding in shipping. I am in CA and Soaper's Choice takes no more than 3 days for me to get my order. They do ship very fast


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2019)

I too always compare to find the best deal.  Unless it's a matter of a couple pennies then I go with who I trust.  I checked Jedwards for coconut and shea and it was crazy expensive for me.  But do compare.  Sometimes things change too.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 24, 2019)

Also, as you did here, check for how people LIKE what they bought at a certain dealer.  If they bought refined or unrefined, organic or not.
You just want to make sure they are recommending exactly what you are looking for.

And just so you know, I Pick up my supply from Jedwards as I live in MA


----------

